# ASA Hunter Class Stabilizer Setup ?



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beestinger 10-8 extrem hunter combo


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

The following is from the ASA rule book and hunter class has a max 6 inch from the back of the riser for rear bars. If you mount from the front to bar can be longer but still can not be any longer than 6 inches from the back of the riser.

B.**** Fixed Pin Class: Sights will have fixed pins with no pin limit. Movable sights may be used, but must be locked down into a fixed position that will be verified by the group prior to competing. Magnification is not permitted in any 30 yard fixed pin class, but is permitted in Men’s Hunter, Senior Hunter and the Unlimited Class. Clarifiers or verifiers in the peep are not considered magnification and are permitted. Releases may be used. Stabilizer Rule: A front stabilizer or a system including quick releases, enhancers and/or weights may be used, but may not exceed twelve inches (12”) in total length from the tip of the stabilizer (or system) to the point of attachment on the front of the riser provided by the manufacturer.* A rear stabilizer or counter balance weight system may be used with a maximum of two extensions. Due to the use of V-bars and varying points of attachment the length of the rear stabilizer is not to extend further than six inches (6”) past a point measured from the back of the riser below the grip toward the strings. There are no stabilizer restrictions for the Unlimited Class. Competitors in Fixed Pin classes may make one “gang adjustment” of their sight during competition without calling a breakdown. The adjustment may be made following a shot and prior to proceeding to the next target, under the following procedure: (1) inform the group, and (2) make the adjustment to the whole pin set in front of the group. Individual pins may not be adjusted, and further adjustments must be made under Shooting Time Allowed, Rule “D”.***


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hunter class also has a 280 fps maximum.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Also...to understand the 6in rule....it's a vertical line.....it can be a 12in bar...as long as it doesn't go past a 6in vertical line connection to the bow


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

m using a 12" B Stinger in the Nose and a 6" stinger on the side in a B Stinger 1 Arm Bar bracket


----------



## poezy987 (Feb 13, 2011)

it says the back of the riser but what exact point do you use??? My pro edge grip sticks out an inch more on the bottom than the top. Then the back side of where the front stabilizer goes in sticks out more with the riser parts that bend around. I really am not too worried because If they say something ill take it off but the new rule is so much worse than the old one it should be 6 inches from where it screws into the riser straight back not this back of the riser crap each bow changes now


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a Bstinger






10" front withQD and 2-1oz. weights =11 1/2". A 8" backbar off a Bstinger mount QD and 4-1oz weights 5 7/8 from back of riser. If you need more weight to balance your bow out back then go with a 6" bar to give you more room to add weights, or a fatter weight


----------



## poezy987 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah your risers straight up and down with nothing confusing that rule fits you not so much with my bow


----------

